# Suchen Member auf Onyxia



## MethMan (12. Mai 2007)

Die Gilde Insaine sucht noch aktive member 60+.
Ausserdem brauchen wir noch viele 70 weil wir so schnell wie möglich Kara machen wollen.
Wenn ihr auf Onyxia spielt und in die gilde woll schreibt einfach hier im forum.

MFG MethMan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (12. Mai 2007)

Allianz? Horde?


----------



## Haudrauffix1 (12. Mai 2007)

hi
also mit 60+ brauche ich auch keine gilde mehr ^^
finde des imme rhammer wenn gilden nur große chars nehmen und die kleinen sich alleine rumquälen müssen.
also von mir eine klare und deutliche 6
gruß


----------



## MethMan (12. Mai 2007)

Sind Allianz.(Sry hab totalvergessen das zu schreiben)


----------



## Fräsh (12. Juli 2007)

MethMan schrieb:


> Sind Allianz.(Sry hab totalvergessen das zu schreiben)



Habt ihr nen Stammraid und platz für nen OFF?
Tankgear vorhanden, würde aber gerne noch Ruf farmen in den lower insten und bisschen Heroic gehn.

bisheriger Fortschritt:

10.07.2007 - Kara Pre fertig xD
11.07.2007 - bis Theater Event - Grosser böser Wolf gelegt xD

Da ich atm die zweite Geige spielen muss bin ich an einem Wechsel stark intressiert.


MfG


----------



## Diamond1611 (12. Juli 2007)

wie lang ist das angebot denn gültig? suche schon sooo lange ne gilde die auch raids macht,..frage nur, weils noch 2-3 wochen power questen braucht für 60+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

o/ Diamond

edit: wären dann ein krieger(denke mal offkrieger aber nicht 100% sicher) und schurke, beide genug ini erfahrung und perfektes TP


----------

